
Tesla's Model 3 Shatters Record in Electric Car Crazy Norway - amerf1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-26/tesla-s-model-3-shatters-record-in-electric-car-crazy-norway
======
mips_avatar
It’s kind of crazy how much the subsidy for electric cars is in Norway. Just
as an example:

Norway: Tesla model 3 dual motor: 442,300 NOK = $51,200 Norway: Base Volvo
v60: 548,800 NOK = $63,500

USA: Tesla model 3 dual motor: $48,500 (before savings) USA: Base Volvo v60:
$38,900

Just kind of goes to show how much of a different decision buying a Tesla is
in Norway.

~~~
tyldum
Nitpick: They are not subsidized, but tax exempt. On the flip side, fossil
fueled cars are heavily taxed. And I mean _heavily_.

